
A Hacker Turned an Amazon Echo into a 'Wiretap' - techmagus
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-echo-wiretap-hack/
======
andreasgonewild
No shit. Hackers who didn't see that one coming would be wise to consider
alternative hobbies.

